
OCaml 4.04.1 released, dedicated to the memory of Emmy Noether - based2
https://caml.inria.fr/pub/distrib/ocaml-4.04/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/comments/65bnx5/ocaml_4041_re...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/comments/65bnx5/ocaml_4041_released_dedicated_to_the_memory_of/)

